# Gerd chest pain relief



## 20020 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm 31 and was diagnosed a few weeks ago with Gerd and IBS. I've made some significant changes to my diet, and I'm trying to exercise more and reduce my stress. I'm also taking Aciphex and fiber supplements. This has helped. When I first went to the doctor, I thought was dying. I feel much better, but I'm still not myself. I get horrible chest pains at times. Often these are relieved by belching. Is there anything at all I can do to relieve the chest pains? Sometimes I can't sleep because of them, which affects how well I feel the next day.I've always had IBS type symtoms, but not too severe. I broke my ankle in April and had surgery twice. During that time I was on a lot of painkillers, since then, I've had terrible heartburn. Before that I just had occasional IBS attack, nothing like this. Am I going to feel this miserable forever. I used to really enjoy food and having meals with friends and family. Now I'm almost afraid to eat because I never know what will set off another attack. I hate feeling like this.Also, has anyone else ever developed a lump above the point of their sternum. The first doctor I saw said this was related to the gerd, but it worries me. I do have another apointment this week, and I plan to have my new doctor look at the lump.I'm so glad to have found this board.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a flavonoid supplement (grape seed, ginko biloba, etc.) which has eliminated heartburn and reflex since August of 1998. My wife, who shares similar symptoms to yours has been taking them for the last 6 months. In both our cases the GERD and heartburn stopped after about 2 months of dosing. In neither case have we had to alter our diet once they took effect.If you would like to talk about this, you can e-mail me at msprague2002###yahoo.caMark


----------



## 21695 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Tayana - yep know the feeling. I had a broken leg and broken ankle as well. My doc has put me on soft food only, 4 times a day along with 20ml of mylanta every time I eat. It's pretty yuk but Gerd is worse. You could give it a try. I have been doing it for about a week now. My chest pains ( heart attack ) type feeling have gone. Everytime I had those crushing type chest pains I would also have an anxiety attack. I did go and have the ecg to make sure it wasnt my heart.I am also on Pariet ( aciphex ) in the u.s I think. Last two days I have been taking a bit of Zantac with the pariet. Also taking Noni juice , probiotics and digestive enzymes. Sleeping on a bed wedge, eating soft food. What more can one do ?? Does anyone find that having a hot shower and just letting the water run on your chest calm the esophagitis ? I do, but a hot wheat bag or water bottle doesnt have the same effect. LOL there is never any hot water left in my house as I'm always in the shower.Mark the flavanoid supplements ? Do they contain citrus. I am up to try anything.Isabella


----------



## 14178 (Oct 15, 2005)

Isabella, Could you tell me what kind of digestive enzymes you take? I was in the hospital for 4 days last week from not eating & nausea with my gerd. I have real bad spasms all through my esophagus. I have been on protonix for 6 weeks now and still have troubleeating. I know my whole digestive system is messed up, esepically from all the different meds in the hospital including antibiotics. I think digestive enzymes could definately help. Right now I have been takin acidolphilus for my stomach and I think it has helped alittle.Good health to you!Maria


----------



## 21695 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi MariaSorry to hear you were in hospital. I hope your feeling a little better. I have just been taking acidophilus bifidus plus. Have you tried probiotics ? I am taking yakult which is fermented milk. And yoplait optima which is a yoghurt based one. I really love them and they taste great, especially when you cant eat very much. Off to work - take care


----------



## 14178 (Oct 15, 2005)

Isabella,Thanks for the info. I have not tried probiotics! I am willing to try anything that my help my gerd! Thanks again!


----------



## 21695 (Oct 20, 2005)

Maria I have been eating only soft food. eg: Jelly, custard, soup, pureed fruit. I dont know about other' but I cant handle bread or toast. This is what I am doing. Taking Pariet ( aciphex ) and topping it up with some Zantac. Taking probiotics, digestive enzymes, when I eat I am eating small every 3 hours and then taking 20ml of mylanta after. The past 3 days I really feel much better. If it means sticking to yukky mukky food , well so be it. Last night my mother made me some mashed potato and she had boiled up some kidney's and put some of the juice on the mashed potato and LOL honestly it was heaven. I feel really so much better since I started doing all this. I also take 20ml of Noni juice as well.If you want to email me and have a little yak please do. sully###aurum.net.auTake care Maria - I hope you feel a little better and maybe a whole lot better soon. It takes a long time.Isabella


----------



## 14178 (Oct 15, 2005)

Isabella, I have tried the probiotics and digestive enzymes the last few days and have to say I am feeling a little better. I too can eat mashed potatoes! Haven't tried the mylanta, but taking pepsin along with the protonix to help the digestive problems. Guess once the digestive system is this messed up it will take a long time to heal. I think it's gonna to be a long time before I can ever eat regular food again. At least I have stopped losing the rapid weight I lost within the last 3 weeks! Thanks again for your info. It was helpful!Maria


----------



## 18030 (Oct 24, 2005)

Tanya,You might research magnesium and start taking some. Magnesium deficiency results in indigestion, weak bones, depression, restlessness,cavities, sleeplessness, achiness, irregular heart beat, low energy,constipation,midriff inches, bloating, etc.Being on any medication and taking calcium supplements create a magnesium shortage. Natural Calm is a great product.z Tastes good too. Take before going to bed and get a great snooze!


----------



## 20020 (Oct 10, 2005)

I haven't checked the board for a little while, and didn't realize there were so many replies. Thanks everyone.My doctor did switch me from Aciphex to Protonix a couple of weeks ago, which has helped. I'm not having the chest pains quite as much, although I do when I try to cheat a little and eat something I shouldn't.I've also been eating yogurt every, or every other day at the least, and that seems to help me. I have IBS symptoms too, so sometimes those foods that are safe for gerd bother me.Lady Garrison, I tried to take Magnesium supplements in the past and I had problems taking them. They bothered my IBS. I still have a whole bottle at home. I also have problems taking any sort of vitamin supplements.Maria, I know what you mean about not being able to eat regular foods. I've tried to cheat a few times with horrible results, although I have been able to eat more solid type foods rather than just soft foods. It's taken almost 5 weeks for me to get to that point though.I also find that hot water on my chest helps, and taking a hot water bottle to bed is heavenly.


----------



## 22576 (Oct 21, 2005)

I was just put on Aciphex after having my esophagus stretched today. Does it really help? I hate any kind of meds, but if it will help me with my GERD and abdominal pressure then I will take it.


----------



## 14178 (Oct 15, 2005)

Tayana, I hope you get the relief with the protonix. I have now taken protonix for 8 weeks and am finally getting some relief. I still have bad days, but nothing like I went through a few weeks ago. I have to say Isabella suggestions with the probiotics and digestive enzymes have really helped too. I also have introduced a few harder foods, although I tried a hamburger a few days ago and that didn't agree at all. Guess I was trying to push a little too soon! Also I am eating an apple a day! Apples are my least favorite fruit, but I read they help acid reflux and so far so good. Wishing you all better, happier, healthy days!Maria


----------

